# New Horse!



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm really excited. My friend is picking up her new mare hopefully this weekend and I am going to be loaning her! (as well as looking after my Rosie). Her name is Kasara, she is an 8 year old arabian mare and mummy to a 2 month old colt called Skippy! (He is coming too). Can't wait to have new babies to look after!

Here she is... isnt she pretty?


----------



## marmite (Sep 22, 2009)

Zayna said:


> I'm really excited. My friend is picking up her new mare hopefully this weekend and I am going to be loaning her! (as well as looking after my Rosie). Her name is Kasara, she is an 8 year old arabian mare and mummy to a 2 month old colt called Skippy! (He is coming too). Can't wait to have new babies to look after!
> 
> Here she is... isnt she pretty?


bet you cant wait! she is stunning. i had an arabian mare called girlie, she was an amazing horses and amazing at jumping and could gallop so fast. sadly she had to be put down about 10 yrs ago bless her.
xx


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

She's lovely x


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

What a gorg horse!..wpoooow


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

I really can't wait. She has been backed as well so hopefully I will have something to ride. Havent ridden since the last mare I had on loan had to go back to her owner :-( I'm also hoping she will be company for my little Rosie as Zay (the previous loan mare) was like a foster mum to her and I'm sure Rose must miss her


----------



## exchangeandmart (Aug 5, 2009)

Wow, how exiting! She looks beautiful


----------



## tonette (Dec 28, 2008)

She looks beautiful! and a foal too!!!!!! I love foals!!!!! We got Dimby when he was a year and a half as a colt, He is 5 now and still behaves like a baby! He gets away with a lot because he is only 31 inches!

Basic Horse Care
Basic Horse Care


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

My greyhound is as big as your pony


----------



## nopq207 (Oct 17, 2009)

Wholesale ralph laurenclothing including wholesale Ralph Lauren tops, wholesale Ralph Lauren bottoms, wholesale Ralph Lauren accessories. We have great prices on all our designer wholesale kids.


----------



## MDF (Sep 29, 2009)

GORGEOUS!!

Make sure you post lots more pics of them soon


----------

